# Rugby on USA TV



## birchie (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi can anyone tell me what channels are showing any rugby on USA TV?
i'm wanting to watch the Tri-Nations and also the warm up internationals being played by England.

thanks


----------



## jetsilver (Apr 18, 2011)

fox sports covers alot of uk rugby and soccer
fox soccer plus also has more rugby but cost $9.99 a month


----------



## birchie (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks i have those channels already. i did a bit more digging and direct tv show the tri nations yet my building doesn't allow dishes to receive direct tv...guess it'll be the pub at 9am!!! oh well!!!


----------

